# Need help identifiying this tractor!



## fnaguitarplayer (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey! I'm new on here, I hate asking for help on my first post, but I just bought this mini-tractor off a friend, and since its missing the hood we have no idea on how to identify it, and I can't seem to find a model number anywhere on it. I know its not the original motor, it has a 10HP briggs on it. I'd like to know what brand it is and around what year it may be. It has a 3 speed + reverse transmission (H pattern), belt clutch, and the front blade as you can see, it appears to have a height adjustment, so it must have had a mowing deck originally. I appreciate any info that anyone can give!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the look of the rear hubs,and the dash support, I'd say it was an early( 1970's) Sears,or MTD .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
By chance would that be Wisconsin engine?


----------



## fnaguitarplayer (Oct 29, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> From the look of the rear hubs,and the dash support, I'd say it was an early( 1970's) Sears,or MTD .


Thanks for the replies, I did think it may be a MTD or something along that line, thanks for the info, where would I find the model number at on it, i may have been looking in the wrong spots, I'm used to "standard" riding mowers, like montgomery ward, etc. 



Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> By chance would that be Wisconsin engine?


No, Its a Briggs and Stratton 10HP. Thanks!


----------

